# my new rabbit



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

went to pick up my rabbit yestday she is a giant french lop and is just over 8 weeks old, i fell in love with her as soon as i saw her, she is going to be so spoiled my oh built her a hutch that is 6 foot long 2 foot deep and 2 foot high it also has a run under it that it 6ft long 3ft high and 2ft deep also been out and got her loads of toys and things,

oh yeah iv called her rosie here are some pic of her.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

...................


----------



## elmca (Jul 7, 2008)

She is beautiful. It's great to know that she has a lovely big hutch to play in, I hate it when people put their bunnies in small hutch with no access to a run and then they just leave them there, poor little things bored out of their minds. Bunnies are much more intelligent than people give them credit for. I had 2 lop eared bunnies for 5 years - Buffy & Willow - they were sisters and unfortunately they started to fight at the age of 4 - 5 months and poor Willow came off worse and ended up in bunny hospital for 4 days, thankfully she recovered but we had to split their run (which was huge anyway) and they were happy to see each other through the wire, there was no aggression then, but once we tried them together without a partition and they fought again.............so back went the partition and they lived happily like that. I guess that is bunny mentality for you  My bunnies LOVED plain oatcakes and some dry porridge oats, Willow loved dried BANANA - the kind you get in muesli - they also really enjoyed shredded wheat and I bought these things instead of 'rabbit treats' from the pet shop which are too expensive. Any I am 'rabbiting on' now so will say bye for now and enjoy little Rosie


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

She's gorgeous 



elmca said:


> She is beautiful. It's great to know that she has a lovely big hutch to play in, I hate it when people put their bunnies in small hutch with no access to a run and then they just leave them there, poor little things bored out of their minds.


I agree, rabbits need a run and exercise like any other animal. It's good for them to have a run as well as their hutch/house, it gives them stuff to do and stops them getting bored.

I've had quite a few rabbits in the past and they have all had complete run of the back garden throughout the day if they wanted. They had a hutch with a pen attatched to go in at night or during bad weather.

My old rabbit Snowy used to have the whole garden and he loved it! He used to keep the grass trimmed down


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

elmca said:


> She is beautiful. It's great to know that she has a lovely big hutch to play in, I hate it when people put their bunnies in small hutch with no access to a run and then they just leave them there, poor little things bored out of their minds. Bunnies are much more intelligent than people give them credit for. I had 2 lop eared bunnies for 5 years - Buffy & Willow - they were sisters and unfortunately they started to fight at the age of 4 - 5 months and poor Willow came off worse and ended up in bunny hospital for 4 days, thankfully she recovered but we had to split their run (which was huge anyway) and they were happy to see each other through the wire, there was no aggression then, but once we tried them together without a partition and they fought again.............so back went the partition and they lived happily like that. I guess that is bunny mentality for you  My bunnies LOVED plain oatcakes and some dry porridge oats, Willow loved dried BANANA - the kind you get in muesli - they also really enjoyed shredded wheat and I bought these things instead of 'rabbit treats' from the pet shop which are too expensive. Any I am 'rabbiting on' now so will say bye for now and enjoy little Rosie


Are they neutered?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Great photos and hutch, beautiful bunny 
the thing is with all these lovely photos it makes me want every single pet on here which is not good


----------



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

i have 3 other rabbits too and my two boys have the run of the garden when i am home and my girl has a large run to go in when the boys are out as they dont get on.


----------

